# Vasútmánia/Minden ami vasút



## angeloegabri

Morning everyone 
I saw a video about trains in Győr, and in this video, there stay written on the screen "Vasútmánia/Minden ami vasút".
I think that it is a sort of "title", where the phrase is left incomplete:  in fact there lacks any verb.
And I think it means "Railwaysmania/To everyone whom the railway [interests]".
Can someone please confirm?
Have a good day!


----------



## AndrasBP

angeloegabri said:


> I think that it is a sort of "title", where the phrase is left incomplete: in fact there lacks any verb.


Yes, it's a title consisting of two parts. There is no verb because it is not a sentence or a verb phrase. 



angeloegabri said:


> "Vasútmánia


Yes, that's "railway mania" indeed.



angeloegabri said:


> Minden ami vasút"





angeloegabri said:


> To *everyone *whom the railway [interests]


No, the word "minden" does not mean "everyone", it's "every*thing*". 
Literally, it's "everything that's railways", = everything about railways.


----------



## angeloegabri

Thank you very much for your answer, AndrasBP 
In particular for explaining to me that "minden" means "everything" (instead of what I said erroneously) 
I thank you very much.


----------



## Zsanna

angeloegabri said:


> "minden" means "everything"


Yes, it does but - be careful -  it is rather exceptional.
(In most cases, _minden_ means _all_/_every_/_each_ and followed by a noun (in Sing.), e.g. minden ember = every man.)


----------



## elroy

AndrasBP said:


> Literally, it's "everything that's railways", = everything about railways.


Is it “all things railways” (everything that has to do with railways) or “all about railways” (everything there is to know about railways)?


----------



## AndrasBP

elroy said:


> Is it “all things railways” (everything that has to do with railways) or “all about railways” (everything there is to know about railways)?


Hmmm... I think it's the first one.


----------



## elroy

That’s what I thought based on your first rendition, but your second one gave me doubts.


----------

